

I just got promoted Sweet Ok, back to work... - niels_olson
http://www.public.navy.mil/bupers-npc/reference/messages/Documents/ALNAVS/ALN2011/ALN11050.txt

======
ecommando
Congratulations! THANK YOU for serving our country. You may not hear it
enough, but it IS greatly appreciated.

~~~
niels_olson
Thanks! I actually got demoted in order to go to medical school, then promoted
on graduation back the same rank I left. First actual promotion since 2002!

